# NMR Picnic



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Midwestern peeps - the Northcentral Maltese Rescue annual picnic is June 27 in Racine, WI - only 90 minutes north of Chicago. You do not have to have a rescue from NMR (or even have a rescue of any kind) to attend; all dogs under 20 pounds are welcome to participate in this great fundraiser. We will have informational sessions and fabulous auction items to bid on, so please join us!

MaltesePicnic2015Information


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maggie,

Will raffle tickets be available to buy through paypal. Are you looking for specific donations for the raffle?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hopefully raffle tickets will be available soon; the quilt drawing will be later this year for a couple of reasons. And we are always looking for auction donations!


----------

